
Ask HN: Can we sell something on HN? - nithinkashyapn
I had this question from a long time and wanted to ask the community regarding it - I had purchased a domain and started working on a side project but got side tracked. Is it okay to sell it on HN? Lots of devs go through the site each day and I&#x27;m sure someone would find the project interesting.<p>I agree that there are sites like sedo, flippa and 1kprojects (now indiemaker) but they are not as easy as submitting something to HN and waiting for an offer.
======
greenyoda
Please read the HN Guidelines and FAQ (see links at the bottom of the page).
In particular, an ad for a domain name is not something "that gratifies one's
intellectual curiosity", so it's not the intended use of this site.

